# any tips



## edward hills (Jun 3, 2013)

I am looking to rent a villa in the pathos area on a long term basis. Does anyone have any tips or information that might be of a great help to me as I would be most grateful for any help.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

edward hills said:


> I am looking to rent a villa in the pathos area on a long term basis. Does anyone have any tips or information that might be of a great help to me as I would be most grateful for any help.[/
> Hi,
> When we were looking we just googled long term rentals for Cyprus and area we were interested in. There are lots of web pages and hundreds to chose from! A lot you will find are already rented and are on more than one estate agents sites!
> Good luck,
> Pat


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

My first tip is to point out that it is Paphos or Pafos but not Pathos! This will help in search engines.

Pete


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

This post was a couple of months ago but is still relevant to your enquiry, it will save everybody repeating what they said then. 

"Advice concerning moving to Paphos from the UK"

Pat G


----------



## edward hills (Jun 3, 2013)

thank Pat G for your information also Pete and Sylv for correcting my spelling error.


----------



## jonsales1973 (Apr 26, 2012)

edward hills said:


> I am looking to rent a villa in the pathos area on a long term basis. Does anyone have any tips or information that might be of a great help to me as I would be most grateful for any help.



YES, don't move to Cyprus.

Even Cypriots I know are looking to move to other countries!


----------



## Habibi2007 (Apr 21, 2012)

jonsales1973 said:


> YES, don't move to Cyprus.
> 
> Even Cypriots I know are looking to move to other countries!


Just because things havnt worked out for you doesn't mean it cant work for others, dont be so negative about everything it seems to me that you wont be happy wherever you go. Things arnt rosy in the UK and we are in the middle if a world wide recession. 
I hope you will manage to find a job when you return to the UKlane:


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

jonsales1973 said:


> YES, don't move to Cyprus.
> 
> Even Cypriots I know are looking to move to other countries!


Probably the UK , where they will be given housing, social security, vouchers for school books if they have children, free health care..including an interpreter if needed...well the list is endless!!


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

I have to express sympathy with Jon and his Cypriot friends, they have been badly let down by successive Governments, their banks, their closest ally Greece and used as an experiment by the Troika to see just what they could get away with in terms of dictating how a Country should be run by unelected money brokers.

Many people in Cyprus are losing their jobs, their pensions, their homes, their savings and their way of life through no fault of their own. Who can't feel some sympathy for their plight?

Many of us expats live here on pensions earned in other countries and are, in the main, immune to what is happening to the Cypriots and those who can't find work to sustain them and their families.

Should they send their wives and children onto the streets to beg? I have seen it elsewhere, it is not a comforting sight.

As an expat, I am not a citizen of Cyprus and, therefore, do not feel I have any right to criticise how Cypriots deal with the ongoing problems that are accruing on a daily basis.

We, that is my wife and I, can help by expending our pensions in Cyprus and extolling the virtues of Cyprus to our families and friends and trying to convince them that a holiday in Cyprus is a great experience.

We left the UK 5 years ago because we didn't like what was happening in that Great land and we could foresee not being able to afford to live there comfortably, we can in Cyprus.

I imagine many of you had a specific reason for leaving your homeland? Please don't criticise other people for doing what you have already done.

Pat G


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

jonsales1973 said:


> YES, don't move to Cyprus.
> 
> Even Cypriots I know are looking to move to other countries!


I chose to ignore you miserable thread on another post as we all have bad days!
However I have to say that your imput once again leaves me with no option than to comment.Im sorry Cyprus hasn't worked out for you.I can only imagine that you went in all guns blazing expecting £2,400 euros a month like you was getting in the Uk and You and nobody else is to blame for YOUR failing.I think your immature answer to this post shows your bad tasting mouth of which again I reiterate is YOUR fault.
If your comments on this site can't at least be just a little bit constructive I would suggest that you don't bother.
When you finally come back to the same old UK that you once left I wish you lots of luck with your diving licence and hope you get to see lots of dolphins in the grey, cold and. Murky English Channel.
All the very best 
David
(Yes that was a David)


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

One of the admirable features of this forum is the balance of opinion and generally well intended advice. Another is the refreshing lack of animosity and back biting and petty point scoring often seen on other fora. I'm confident that these features can be upheld, even in the midst of the severe financial storm that is currently raging. For what it is worth, I too have noticed many colleagues trying to engineer exit strategies (mostly Cypriot) and those contemplating a move here, more than before must be confident of their financial security before making the move. Equally those that have skills and security will find that Cyprus is still an excellent option for a better life where there are still endless benefits that outweigh the drawbacks of living here.


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well said it annoys me when people only have negative comments ...Angie


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well said ...if u do your research and have the financial backing u can live in Cyprus ...


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> I chose to ignore you miserable thread on another post as we all have bad days!
> However I have to say that your imput once again leaves me with no option than to comment.Im sorry Cyprus hasn't worked out for you.I can only imagine that you went in all guns blazing expecting £2,400 euros a month like you was getting in the Uk and You and nobody else is to blame for YOUR failing.I think your immature answer to this post shows your bad tasting mouth of which again I reiterate is YOUR fault.
> If your comments on this site can't at least be just a little bit constructive I would suggest that you don't bother.
> When you finally come back to the same old UK that you once left I wish you lots of luck with your diving licence and hope you get to see lots of dolphins in the grey, cold and. Murky English Channel.
> ...


Could we have this using proper English Grammar, punctuation and spelling please? Or is English not your first language? Spelling in UPPERCASE is considered as shouting!

Have a nice day y'all

Pat G


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Patg said:


> Could we have this using proper English Grammar, punctuation and spelling please? Or is English not your first language? Spelling in UPPERCASE is considered as shouting!
> 
> Have a nice day y'all
> 
> Pat G


Why such hostility? Could you not understand what was being said without such an unhelpful post which added no value to the discussion except to rebuke? You may not be aware, but Dave - *UNNECESSARILY* - has already apologised for his grammar on his thread “Why Cyprus, why now?”

And yes, spelling in uppercase is considered as shouting.



DaveKim said:


> …I am not very well educated and have no school qualifications so im saying sorry in advance for my grammar. I am going to try and give an insight into Why Cyprus, Why Now…
> Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Patg said:


> Could we have this using proper English Grammar, punctuation and spelling please? Or is English not your first language? Spelling in UPPERCASE is considered as shouting!
> 
> Have a nice day y'all
> 
> Pat G


Whoa, down boy. Not everyone is as perfect as you obviously are but it is not necessary to be so hostile towards people. 
We all have off days and make typing or spelling errors and some people may even not have had the wonderful education you were obviously lucky enough to have had but we don't go around belittling people.
Incidentally y'all is not English its American.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Come on girls and boys lets stop squabbling. If you want a pint and a fight then there are a couple of other sites where they seem to encourage that sort of behaviour.

We are supposed to be at the genteel end of the spectrum.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

:focus:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DaveKim said:


> :focus:


Erm, 
what was the question?


----------

